# Tracker EKS SE - Florescent Light Fittings



## WUFBER (May 2, 2009)

We have a problem with one of the 12V florescent light fittings that are installed above/on top of the high level lockers in our 2007 model Tracker EKS SE. One of the three lights on the LHS has stopped working. I have changed the tube and tested that there is 12V getting to the fitting but to no avail. The florescent tube from the duff light fitting works in the other lights.

Does any one know how to remove the tube holder/fitting from above the locker please? I assume that AutoTrail fit them before putting on the roof!!

Any suggestions/solutions would be welcome – thanks.


----------

